# [SOLVED] Flashing bios on gigabyte GA-965p-s3



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

i have a GA 965p s3 MOBO and i was wondering, on the gigabyte website(http://www.giga-byte.com/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2321 and http://www.giga-byte.com/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2457) it has two REV's....1.0 and 3.3. i'm not sure which ones mine. does it matter? do i update in order, rev 1.0 and then 3.3. can someone with the same mobo help me out here? that would be muchly appreciated. thnx


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Flashing bios on gigabyte GA-965p-s3*

The revision number of your board will be printed on it.
Do not flash the BIOS unless you have the right revision.
If you have the option use Q-FLASH


----------



## Cobracon (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Flashing bios on gigabyte GA-965p-s3*

*The revision number should be on the lower left edge of the board as viewed when mounted in your case. Between the bottom left mounting hole and the left edge of the board.

This picture shows the board rotated 90 degrees to the right, and the rev.# is at the top left: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...ion=GIGABYTE+GA-965P-S3+ATX+Intel+Motherboard*


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Flashing bios on gigabyte GA-965p-s3*

k thanks. i found out it's rev 1.0. now i check and i have f6 bios, so i update starting at f7....cuz it goes up to f12 i think. or do i skip straight to f12? sorry i'm a noob :sigh:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Flashing bios on gigabyte GA-965p-s3*

You can flash it straight to F12.
Why are you flashing the BIOS?
You should only flash the bios to a later one if you have a problem and there is a fix for it in the new BIOS.
If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Flashing bios on gigabyte GA-965p-s3*

well...you see i'm kinda in a pickle. while gaming i get bsod, and freezes, and loop sound crashes. i restart and microsoft website tells me that it could be an error in my RAM. and they noticed that the BIOS version doesn't match the CPU. so yea....altho i KNOW it's my video card. and i got a new one and am waiting for the new power supply to come in the mail. but just in case i wanna know this stuff so iWont be a newbie D


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Flashing bios on gigabyte GA-965p-s3*

Can you post your full system specs including make and model of the new power supply


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Flashing bios on gigabyte GA-965p-s3*

new psu is right here -------> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006 


intel core 2 duo e6400 2.13GHz oc'd to 2.64GHz with stock fan

Gigabyte GA-965p s3 rev 1.0 mobo

2gb g-skill ddr2 ram. not sure the mhz

ati radeon x1950xt(broken one) as soon as i get the new psu i'm sticking my 8800 gtx in there 

seagate 320gb sata hdd

raidmax scorpio (http://www.hardcoreware.net/image.php?src=2935&ts=1091808262) case with raidmax 450watt RX-450k (KY-550ATX) ATX 12v psu.

hmm...thats about it, i dont wanna list the dvd drive, cuz...whats the point :tongue:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Flashing bios on gigabyte GA-965p-s3*

The Raidmax power supply is way under powered for this setup, see if the new power supply rectifies the situation.
G-skill is not on the recommended list for ram suppliers for this board, this does not say that it will not work but it may not be fully compatible


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Flashing bios on gigabyte GA-965p-s3*

what IS recommended for my mobo? and i've only been having freezing for a while, since my video card burned. so it's video card i know for sure. no need for new ram


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Flashing bios on gigabyte GA-965p-s3*

I didn't say you needed new ram I just pointed out something that MAY cause a problem.


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Flashing bios on gigabyte GA-965p-s3*

alot of things MAY cause problems, but the error in ram has only showed up since the video card burned up.....so i'm just pointing out, there's no need to worry for ram


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Flashing bios on gigabyte GA-965p-s3*

uhh....ok i got the right file, but how exactly do i flash? never done this before. and i cant burn this. try it urself


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Flashing bios on gigabyte GA-965p-s3*

Directions are in your motherboard manual, a copy can be downloaded *HERE*
The safest method is with Q-flash


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Flashing bios on gigabyte GA-965p-s3*

Kodi is very accurate with his advice ray:


Q-Flash is the way to fly for sure!! read your manual its very easy 


I would use either the floppy disk or USB flash drive method >>>>> if you dont have access to either of those devices >>>> then I can point your in the direction of how to make a bootable floppy disk CD >>>>>> but the water is muddier in that endeavor !


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Flashing bios on gigabyte GA-965p-s3*

i dont have a floppy drive that was needed for q flash so i just used @bios, it was surprisingly easy. thanks for all you're help and the problem is solved! =DDD


----------

